# Do you remember?



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Thread went away when CR blew up the forum.....

For West Coast old timers...Do you remember 
this song?

" I like my coffee good and brown...a little browner than you get downtown...." " oh me o myyy I've got the coffee blues "


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Ernie Lee
WTVT Big 13, started April 14th 1958 on Good day.
Still on until 1991.....Fishin' reports, Livestock prices
they had it all!


----------

